# I don't know how everyone gets by with little data



## dokhollidai (Oct 29, 2015)

I checked my usage today and I've used 1gb in a week and a half of driving for Uber PART TIME (<18 hrs). I am almost always connected to wifi. I just don't know how some of you get by with 3, 2, or even 1gb. Luckily I have 6 so I am not worried, just surprised.


----------



## Swae Lee (Nov 5, 2015)

I use the h20 bolt. Gives my riders wifi for long trips also.
I'm grandfathered in so data for me is still unlimited but super cheap pricing on there 4g hotspot.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

dokhollidai said:


> I checked my usage today and I've used 1gb in a week and a half of driving for Uber PART TIME (<18 hrs). I am almost always connected to wifi. I just don't know how some of you get by with 3, 2, or even 1gb. Luckily I have 6 so I am not worried, just surprised.


^^^
If you have WiFi tethering on then your pax are using your data. 
Depending on how fast your data is, and how long the trip, your passenger might be downloading a whole new operating system at about 500 MB.... all on your data plan. LOL.


----------



## Swae Lee (Nov 5, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> If you have WiFi tethering on then your pax are using your data.
> Depending on how fast your data is, and how long the trip, your passenger might be downloading a whole new operating system at about 500 MB.... all on your data plan. LOL.


What ever it takes to get those 5 stars right? But im good on data since i was with h20 before they moved in the new data plans. I still have my unlimited, and 4GB of data is only $25 without the grandfather plan so its not so bad.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I


dokhollidai said:


> I checked my usage today and I've used 1gb in a week and a half of driving for Uber PART TIME (<18 hrs). I am almost always connected to wifi. I just don't know how some of you get by with 3, 2, or even 1gb. Luckily I have 6 so I am not worried, just surprised.


I disabled background data on the rider app. Seems to help a little


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

I work 60 plus hours per week, the only non-uber data I use is on forums. 3.5 gigs used last month.

Stop watching youtube, stop using spotify.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

If you are an Amazon Prime member, Amazon Music is included free. You can stream or download playlists for playing music. All for free


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Im 15 days into my billing cycle and I am at 208 mb for Google maps and 299 for the partner ap.

Download the offline map for your city while on WiFi.

I driver 25-30 hours a week

Last month I used 1.88mb total


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Looking at my numbers for last month data usage...

Uber rider app: 800MB
Uber driver app: 2.5GB
Google maps: 1.6GB
Every other app total: 4.2GB

Total: 9.1GB

I have 10GB a month plan so far haven't went over it.


----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

dokhollidai said:


> I checked my usage today and I've used 1gb in a week and a half of driving for Uber PART TIME (<18 hrs). I am almost always connected to wifi. I just don't know how some of you get by with 3, 2, or even 1gb. Luckily I have 6 so I am not worried, just surprised.


These maps really don't use that much data. Did you check the data consumption of ea app to single out the culprit or are you just going by the total usage?


----------



## Qdog915 (May 16, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> If you are an Amazon Prime member, Amazon Music is included free. You can stream or download playlists for playing music. All for free


That still uses your data plan. The music itself is free but the song is still being sent to your device via your data plan.


----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

Qdog915 said:


> That still uses your data plan. The music itself is free but the song is still being sent to your device via your data plan.


You can download and save to your device via wifi as a Prime member


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

dokhollidai said:


> I checked my usage today and I've used 1gb in a week and a half of driving for Uber PART TIME (<18 hrs). I am almost always connected to wifi. I just don't know how some of you get by with 3, 2, or even 1gb. Luckily I have 6 so I am not worried, just surprised.


My first couple of months I was hitting close to 10GB per month and it was driving my nuts because of the increase to me cell plan. I shut off the satellite imagery and as Secotime already said I downloaded the offline maps for my area. You have to do this every 30 days. My usage has dropped to about 2.5Gb per month.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Qdog915 said:


> That still uses your data plan. The music itself is free but the song is still being sent to your device via your data plan.


not if you download it over wifi. You can build a playlist or select one and download it. You are no longer using your data plan.


----------



## Qdog915 (May 16, 2015)

I stand corrected. I saw the word stream and that does not infer saved music. Sorry about that.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

One quirk about Tmobile is that they do offer free music streaming that doesn't count against your data. Problem is Amazon is not on their "free" list.


----------



## dokhollidai (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks all, I'll keep a closer eye on it and see where it's coming from. For now I've made sure the hotspot was turned off (it was). Also, as far as music goes, I have an extensive music library on my device so I haven't been streaming anything. Even have data switched to off for Apple Music so it's nothing from that


----------



## codec (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm lucky in the sense that my full time job pays for my cell phone and data plan. So I use that and haven't had a problem.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

I have unlimited data, texting, and calling. I wouldn't want to do Uber without at least unlimited data. I have no idea how much data I use, but if the app is running for hours and hours it adds up.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

sprint unlimited plan for the win


----------

